

Google's chief accepted gear but no pay as Apple board member - neilc
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/08/07/googles_chief_accepted_gear_but_no_pay_as_apple_board_member.html

======
socratees
After the Google IPO he never took any salary with the intention of making
money. Anyways why would he do it? After all he's on #59 (4.4b net worth) on
the richest Americans list.
([http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/54/400list08_Eric-
Schmidt_O...](http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/54/400list08_Eric-
Schmidt_OYW6.html)).

------
ramy_d
is this the 3rd time or the 4th time now?

